# Michigan trip.



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Seen on a Michigan FB group that houghton lake has 2-3" of solid ice. Looked at the temps for up that way and it looks like they'll be making ice for the next two weeks atleast. Im headed up somewhere around that way soon. I was looking to stay closer the Jackson area, but will travel for ice 😅. If anyones interested in making the trip,lets set something up.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm workin in the detriot area and I wouldnt fish yet


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Buzzy said:


> I'm workin in the detriot area and I wouldnt fish yet


Yea defiantly not down that way. Houghton is probably 2 hours north. Few more weeks its gonna be game on.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah, it’s a bit early. We were in Petoskey last week and the only waters that were iced over were the very small lakes and ponds that were in low lands. Any if the lakes we went by either were wide open or had shoreline ice only. Cadillac was wide open, the small pond on the West side of the causeway across from Cadillac was froze over, and Mitchell had ice out to about 100’ feet from shore. I saw nothing up there anywhere that could be walked on. It wont be too long though.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Yea defiantly not down that way. Houghton is probably 2 hours north. Few more weeks its gonna be game on.


If we get cold weather. Its just a fish. Be safe. After christmas should be a %100 good to go.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

I’ll let you know what we have here in Commerce/White Lake area. We’ll be on the ice before Christmas. If dead set on Houghton call up to Lyman’s they will give you accurate info


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

loomis82 said:


> I’ll let you know what we have here in Commerce/White Lake area. We’ll be on the ice before Christmas. If dead set on Houghton call up to Lyman’s they will give you accurate info


Ill probably just wait. I hear houghton always first to ice up and gets hit super hard early ice season. Are temps are starting to look better down here, but now of course we got a lot of rain coming.
Plus my heart is set on around jackson. I need some rocky top bbq in my life!!! LoL


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Houghton is definitely overrated unless you want to party up there for tip up weekend. Tons of small pike few walleye and some decent panfish but not worth the drive in my opinion! If heading to Jackson I strongly recommend looking in Clark Lake. Used to fish it and did really good on crappie eyes and pike


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

loomis82 said:


> Houghton is definitely overrated unless you want to party up there for tip up weekend. Tons of small pike few walleye and some decent panfish but not worth the drive in my opinion! If heading to Jackson I strongly recommend looking in Clark Lake. Used to fish it and did really good on crappie eyes and pike


You're the 2nd person to mention Clark. Will defiantly be checking it out. The amount of lakes up that way is mind blowing.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah we there are a ton of lakes that’s for sure! I pretty sure the county I live in (Oakland) has something like 358.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I called up yesterday to a bait store close to Portage Lake, the guy said definetly fishing by Christmas, has anyone ever fished Portage?


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

odell daniel said:


> I called up yesterday to a bait store close to Portage Lake, the guy said definetly fishing by Christmas, has anyone ever fished Portage?


Ive heard it can be very productive. Especially early ice.


----------



## DirDeeDir (Dec 18, 2015)

May wanna check out Michigan Sportsman, it’s the OGF up here. There’s been a Houghton thread going for a while. Good luck bud.


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

odell daniel said:


> I called up yesterday to a bait store close to Portage Lake, the guy said definetly fishing by Christmas, has anyone ever fished Portage?


Hey Odell, is that the portage lake way up in the UP or the one near Manistee that lake Michigan flows into? I have fished the one near Manistee.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

wivywoo said:


> Hey Odell, is that the portage lake way up in the UP or the one near Manistee that lake Michigan flows into? I have fished the one near Manistee.


the one near Manistee, I seen John Gilespy do a show there, I don't know much about it.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

odell daniel said:


> the one near Manistee, I seen John Gilespy do a show there, I don't know much about it.


I didn't realize there was another Portage Lake, I bet he filmed that show in the U.P.


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

odell daniel said:


> I didn't realize there was another Portage Lake, I bet he filmed that show in the U.P.


Could be. I fish the one near Manistee every year. My buddy lives up there. Still open water. 
Lots of perch and some nice pike.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

wivywoo said:


> Could be. I fish the one near Manistee every year. My buddy lives up there. Still open water.
> Lots of perch and some nice pike.


I'm chompin to get up north, went to Wisconsin last year,, didn't do very well, I'm gonna do Michigone this year


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

odell daniel said:


> I'm chompin to get up north, went to Wisconsin last year,, didn't do very well, I'm gonna do Michigone this year


I just got back from Wisconsin. Had a great time. Lots of crappie and some walleye. Eagle river area. About 6 to 8 in of ice


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

odell daniel said:


> I didn't realize there was another Portage Lake, I bet he filmed that show in the U.P.


The one in the Yoop doesnt freeze that well because of shipping. It does by the end of the year but who wants to deal with freighters on the ice?


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

wivywoo said:


> I just got back from Wisconsin. Had a great time. Lots of crappie and some walleye. Eagle river area. About 6 to 8 in of ice


That makes sense


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I believe every ice fisherman needs to make the trip to Houghton Lake for ice fishing, go on one of the Tip Up town weekends, something like the 2 & 3 weekends of Jan. Catch a few rock bass but live on the edge once in a while. I am old now but I have attended that many times in the past, to have sleds is only better. drive out in your vehicle and set up camp, just have lodging before you go as it is filled up. Oh Yea. Limberlost!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Well this warmup really sucks? How far North we goin?


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Well this warmup really sucks? How far North we goin?


I was standing on a solid 7 inches last night, even if we lose 3 or 4 inches with this warm up, we'll be right back on it


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Looking at hitting up Saginaw bay feb 3-5 staying at super 8 if anyone else is heading up that way


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

wis2ohio said:


> Looking at hitting up Saginaw bay feb 3-5 staying at super 8 if anyone else is heading up that way


I might defiantly be down for that.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Same here

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyone interested in Saginaw Bay message me and let’s see if we can get a decent group and rent a house make it cheaper on everyone


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

wis2ohio said:


> Anyone interested in Saginaw Bay message me and let’s see if we can get a decent group and rent a house make it cheaper on everyone


Game on. I'm banned from airbnb so someone should start lookin 😆


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm sure we'll be up at least a few times this season. Always up for working with others to find fish or riding out and fishing together. Not sure when I'm heading up but I'll post when I do.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

What license is needed there and what's the cost?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

wis2ohio said:


> Looking at hitting up Saginaw bay feb 3-5 staying at super 8 if anyone else is heading up that way


 Sounds tempting to do Saginaw Bay. Maybe the GF will not mind if I go. Might think about it.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Trouthunter said:


> Sounds tempting to do Saginaw Bay. Maybe the GF will not mind if I go. Might think about it.


give her little spending money tell her to have a great weekend you’ll see her Sunday night


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

wis2ohio said:


> give her little spending money tell her to have a great weekend you’ll see her Sunday night


She gave me the ok. She’s been off work since Sept when she dislocated her elbow and trying to care for 93 yr old mother. Can’t leave her without someone around. Since she’s a nurse, she’s been in the area nursing homes and rehab centers and will not send her to one. With what goes on at these places, makes you wonder why anyone would send their parent there. Unless they still had issues of their parents dressed them in when they were kids. So be kind to your kids because they will decide which nursing home you get sent to.

but that weekend is still a ways off, I’ll be watching the ice conditions.


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

Lil' Rob said:


> What license is needed there and what's the cost?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


From what I picked up, annual non resident all species is $76, daily all species is $10 plus you need to get a sport card Which runs a $1. I got a sportcard years ago fishing the Pere Marquet, it was supposed to good for a lifetime, but they changed it and I had to buy another. I was paying $7 a day to fish for salmon. So 10 bucks a day is still chump change when you’re spending around $100 each way for gas and $100 plus a night on motel.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Just curious since ive never fished up there, but will a month be enough time to get good fishable ice up that way?


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Long as the temps allow it should grow good ice but only Mother Nature will decide that


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

For anyone interested in this Saginaw bay trip, we're trying to get a definite headcount so we know how big of a place to rent.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

I’ll keep you guys posted on the ice up here in Michigan


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

loomis82 said:


> I’ll keep you guys posted on the ice up here in Michigan


Thank you very much.
If you have any pointers for Saginaw bay on where to get into the perch and eyes please feel free to share


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

Where would we going in at? Will it be walkable? Not looking forward to a 3-5 mile walk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Walkable walleye spots on Saginaw are somewhat limited . The river is always a option but you will normally hafta sift thru lots of spikes fjr a few keepers . And they'll likely be small . The river does have it's days tho . 

Perch are very accessible walking as are pike. Especially late ice . 

A group of us will be up there the Feb 3rd to the 7th and the Feb 17-21. If ice forms early or stays later I'll squeeze in another trip or two . I enjoy Saginaw fishing and it's the closest consistent big water walleye ice fishing destination to us . So if that's your thing Saginaw bay is a good destination. 

In general the early and late bite are key . We do alot of fishing in the evening and after dark with glow lures . It can get crazy at times .start shallower in morning . Move deeper midday and the move back shallower towards dark . Morning and evening 16-20 fow is good . Midday you'll wanna be deeper generally . But I have pounded walleye there in 6 fow before . 

East side is longer runs , but more shoves than open cracks due to prevalent wind directions . 

Be prepared to cross cracks . In our group we all run sleds just cause it's easier to cross cracks but with common sense a atv or sxs with planks is fine . A sled is just easier tho. 

The further out the bay off the west side you go usually more open cracks . Towards the back of the bay fewer open cracks . East side more shoves . But all that can change with prevailing winds .


----------

